# AMAZON KEEPS 80% OF OUR TIPS



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm part of this amazon group on facebook and this member posted the following..

"I picked up a one hour 8-9pm...it was semi quiet in prime, so I before I checked in, I asked if any one hour priority were being picked, and there were none. I then placed a priority 1hr for myself (stuff I was gonna stop and get anyway) and it was assigned to me. So, I put a 10 dollar tip on there, lets see how much of it I will see...I'm sure their formula changes, but hopefully can get an idea....maybe"

last night she posted a screenshot of the app payout says $20 tips included.

Amazon pocketed $8 from her $10 tip and because her order was a 1hr delivery she also paid amazon $7.99.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## FIdel Cashflow (Feb 23, 2018)

Where is the screen shot that shows her final payout. Whats posted is just pending. Tell her to post the updated pay screenshot. 

I've noticed for for prime/fresh deliveries they increased the tips at checkout for the drivers. Curious to see if we will get any of that. It seems like some for some blocks everything has increased.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

FIdel Cashflow said:


> Where is the screen shot that shows her final payout. Whats posted is pending?


 All flex payments will say pending before payout on Tuesday and fridays. Prime will show a pay range before its finalized. Since the range is gone that $20 will be her payout.


----------



## FIdel Cashflow (Feb 23, 2018)

crimson.snwbnny said:


> All flex payments will say pending before payout on Tuesday and fridays. Prime will show a pay range before its finalized. Since the range is gone that $20 will be her payout.


WoW. That's weird. I've never seen just a flat rate pay for prime/fresh. 
With us it's always

$36-50 for 2hrs with tips
















$18-$20 for 1hr with tips

We noticed the slight tip increase. Maybe it will hit your area next.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

They don't keep 80%. You should write for the Guardian. This is 1 order on a 1hr block. If you did 10 stops on a 2hr block they may take 0%. Variable pay is based on the amount of work you do, the difficulty and the amount of tips.

Also you are complaining about doing 1 delivery for 1hr and getting paid $20? Think about that for a second...


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

The person was delivering to themselves.


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

And Amazon states the variable pay is decided when the block is released. So it isn't based on amount of work or difficulty.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

It's decided when released and routes are assigned accordingly. The reason why we sometimes have to seat and wait even though carts are ready is because the algorithms are off and are being adjusted.


----------



## Bleep Bloop (Feb 17, 2018)

The pay is based on how much money amazon makes. I do 4 hour restaurant deliveries. If I do 1-2 orders for the whole block I'll only get minimum posted. If I'm busy the whole time, I'll get a decent amount in tips. Amazon takes from your tips if they don't make their nut.


----------



## Nate_nate (Oct 23, 2018)

This has been suspected for well over a year now back when there was a mega-thread for all amazon deliveries. Not sure how many of you are new here but it has been confirmed by others.

I was actually lucky enough to prove this to myself over the weekend for the first time. I can post pics if y’all still have doubts.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

tips is included in that pay already.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

I guess I don't understand why people coomplain about tips. it seems to be on every platform. When I was young I was always told tips are something earned and not expected.....


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

smithers54 said:


> I guess I don't understand why people coomplain about tips. it seems to be on every platform. When I was young I was always told tips are something earned and not expected.....


It still is but people these days expects it.


----------

